# cost of daily parking near st stephens green



## putsch (24 May 2008)

Hi

I'm currently trying to decide whether to take a new job. Its based near Stephen's Green, D2 and I'd be in the office just 3 days a week. Where I live now I can get a bus quite handily but am looking to move to futher out suburbs not necessarily near a bus/dart. So I'm wondering what the cheapest cost of daily (9-5) parking in city centre. 

I know the commute will be maddening if I do move futher out but there are other reasons for making the move at this stage of my life!


----------

